# معلومات مفيدة جدااااا



## lovely dove (22 مايو 2009)

*
معلومات مفيدة جدااااا







هل تعلم أن 
خليط من عصير الليمون وفصان من الثوم والزنجبيل وملعقة من زيت الزيتون النقي يعتبر خليط ممتاز لتنظيف الكبد ، حيث يؤخذ هذا الكوب من الخليط على الريق قبل الافطار بساعة .... وينصح باستعمال هذه العملية مرة كل ستة شهور ...




هل تعلم أن 
الفراولة مفيدة للقلب، وذلك لأنها من أفضل مضادات الأكسدة، وغنية بالألياف الغذائية القابلة للذوبان، وهذه الألياف تعمل على تخفيض معدل الكوليسترول في الدم، وزيادة كفاءة الدورة الدموية.



هل تعلم أن
الملح الزائد = ترقق العظام، نظن جميعاً أن الافراط في تناول الملح يسئ الى الضغط الدموي، لكن الملح ليس سبب ارتفاع الضغط الا لدى 30 في المائة من المصابين بهذا المرض. إلا أن ضرر الملح يصيبنا في عظامنا، فعندما يتخلص الجسم من الملح الزائد، يرمي معه الكالسيوم فيسئ الى العظم. يعجل الافراط في تناول الملح في حصول ترقق العظام. ولذا علينا قصر استهلاكنا من ملح الطعام على 2400 ملليغرام يومياً، علما أن في قطعة واحدة من الجبن الأمريكية 300 ملليغرام من الملح، وفي قطعتين من الخبز الأبيض 269 ملليغرام من الملح، وفي نصف كوب من صلصة الطماطم المعلبة 740 ملليغرام ..



هل تعلم أن
تناول كمية من الألياف بين 25 الى 35 جراما يومياً يخفف من خطر الاصابة بأمراض السرطان وأمراض القلب، والسمنة، وداء السكري، والاسهال.



هل تعلم أن 
حبوب زيت السمك يمكن أن تفيد في التخلص من أعراض مرض التهاب المفاصل الروماتزمي الذي تشمل الكثير من الآلام والتعب وتيبس المفاصل في الصباح اضافة الى تورمها. التهاب المفاصل الروماتزمي يصيب الأشخاص في مختلف الأعمار، وحتى الأطفال منهم ويتم تشخيص هذا المرض بواسطة تحليل خاص للدم.. وقد وجد أن هذه الحبوب تحتوي على مواد مضادة للالتهاب ومع التخلص من الالتهاب يمكن التخلص من الآلام المصاحبة لالتهاب المفاصل.



هل تعلم أن 
جزرة واحدة متوسطة الحجم تحتوي على أربعة أضعاف حاجة الانسان اليومية من فيتامين-أ .. وهناك أطعمة أخرى تحتوي على قدر كبير من هذا الفيتامين مثل اليقطين واليام (نوع من البطاطا بعضه حلو) والبطيخ الأصفر والسبانخ والكرنب.



هل تعلم أن
 نصف طبق من الفليفلة الحمراء الحلوة يحتوي على أكثر من مثلي الجرعة اليومية الموصي بها من فيتامين ج. كما أن الأطعمة التالية زاخرة بهذا الفيتامين (البرتقال، الجوافة، القرنبيط الأخضر والبازيلاء).



هل تعلم أن 
نصف كيلوا جرام من سمك ال-هلبوت يحتوي على مثلي حاجة الانسان اليومية من فيتامين د، ويليه سمك الرنجة.



هل تعلم أن 
طبق واحد من اللوبيا الجافة المطبوخة، يمد الانسان بـ 90% من حاجة الانسان اليومية من مادة الفولات ويليها فول الصويا المطبوخ.



هل تعلم أن 
ثلاث رخويات من البطليموس البحري المطهوة بالبخار تمد الانسان بكامل حاجته اليومية من الحديد ولا يجاريها في ذلك أي طعام آخر، مع العلم أن هناك أطعمة كثيرة تحتوي على مقادير جيدة من الحديد، ولكنها لا تنافس البطليموس في وفرة الحديد.



هل تعلم أن 
شاي الأعشاب طريقة غير فعالة للتخلص من السمنة .. إنما الطريقة الفعالة والوحيدة للتخلص من السمنة هي ممارسة الرياضية والعناية بنوعية وكمية الغذاء التي نتناولها يومياً.



هل تعلم أن 
الثوم والبصل علاج شاف وناجع لكثير من الأمراض، حيث أنهما يحتويا على مركبات السلفايد (الكبريت)، وهذه المركبات تعمل على ابعاد خطر الجلطة الدموية، كما أنها تخفض من مستوى الكوليسترول في الدم وخاصة النوع الضار من نوع LDL ، كما أنها تعمل على خفض احتمال الاصابة بأمراض السرطان.



هل تعلم أن 
تناول موزتين الى خمس موزات في اليوم يبعد خطر ارتفاع ضغط الدم، ويمكنه أن يخفض ضغط الدم المرتفع الى المعدل الطبيعي خلال أسبوع واحد فقط ودون استعمال أدوية خافضة للضغط، حيث أن الموز يحتوي على نسبة عالية من البوتاسيوم ونسبة قليلة من الصوديوم وهو النوع الموجود في ملح الطعام، ومن الجدير بالذكر أن الطعام المحتوي على عنصر البوتاسيوم يساعد على التخلص من مادة الصوديوم التي تساعد على ارتفاع ضغط الدم.



هل تعلم أن 
يمكن الآن تشخيص الأمراض عن طريق قزحية العين، وهو ما يسمى بعلم القزحية IRIDOLOGY ومن خلاله يمكن للمعالج تشخيص كثير من الأمراض الوراثية والالتهابات التي تصيب الجسم. حيث تظهر بقعة صغيرة أو علامة على القزحية يعرف منها الطبيب مكان ونوع المرض، والعلم يعني بتشخيص الأمراض وليس علاجها.



هل تعلم أن 
الفائدة الغذائية العالية التي يتمتع بها الترمس تجعله شبيهاً بأنواع أخرى من الحبوب كالحمص أو الفاصولياء. فهذا الصنف من الحبوب يحتوي على مقدار هائل من البروتين تصل نسبته الى 30% من وزنه. كما أن الترمس غني بالألياف التي تعلب دوراً كبيراً في مقاونة الامساك من خلال ترحيض الأمعاء، اضافة الى مقادير أخرى من المعادن. إن المرارة التي تشوب طعم الترمس والتي يمكن ازالتها عند غلي الترمس جيداً ونقعه لبضعة أيام، تشكل دواءاً فعالاً للتخلص من الدود في الأمعاء خصوصاً اذا أكل الترمس مع العسل. وكانوا قديماً يطحنونه ويضيفون دقيقه الى دقيق القمح.



هل تعلم أنه
 دلت الأبحاث على أن زيت النعناع يساعد على التخلص من اضطرابات الأمعاء ، وذلك بسبب فاعليته كمضاد للتقلصات والتشنجات، وهو يعمل على استرخاء عضلات المعدة والأمعاء ، ويعمل أيضا كمضاد بكتيري.



هل تعلم أن 
حفنة من اللوز تزن حوالي 25 جراما ويصل عدد حبات اللوز فيها الى حوالي 25 حبة توفر للانسان حوالي 12% من البروتينات اللازمة لصحته يوميا، وحوالي 35% من فيتامين E ، و 25 جراما من الكالسيوم . واللوز أيضا غني بالألياف الغذائية والحديد والزنك والنحاس، وهي كلها لازمة لنظام غذائي سليم وصحي.



هل تعلم أنه 
تم استخلاص مادة فعالة من طحلب السيستوزيرا فيجرياتا أمكنها القضاء على خلايا سرطان المعدة حيث تمت التجارب على فئران التجارب المصابة بسرطان المعدة وقد أحدثت المادة تجويفات داخل الخلايا السرطانية وسببت تهتك الجدار الخلوي لها، وكان هذا عند حقن الفئران بأقل تركيز للمادة. بينما التركيزات العالية (500 ملجم/كجم) تحلل الخلايا السرطانية نفسها. وقد لوحظ عدم وجود أي تأثيرات سمية للفئران المعالجة، سواء حقنت بالتركيزات القليلة أو العالية.




​






منقول 
 ​



​​* ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 مايو 2009)

ميرسى ياقمر على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك..​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (22 مايو 2009)

بجد معلومات جميلة ومفيدة
شكرا​


----------



## اني بل (22 مايو 2009)

ميرسي على المعلومات الصحية المفيدة .....


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 مايو 2009)

معلومات راااااااااائعه يا بيبو 

وتنسيق رااااائع للموضوع 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات 

يستحق التقييم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## girgis2 (22 مايو 2009)

*شكرااا على المعلومات الحلوة دي*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## lovely dove (22 مايو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ميرسى ياقمر على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك..​



مرسي يامرمر لمرورك 
نورتيني ياقمر 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## lovely dove (22 مايو 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> بجد معلومات جميلة ومفيدة
> شكرا​



مرسي يابنوتة لمرورك 
نورتيني ياقمر 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## lovely dove (22 مايو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> ميرسي على المعلومات الصحية المفيدة .....





مرسي ياجورجينا لمرورك 
نورتيني ياقمر 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## lovely dove (22 مايو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااااااائعه يا بيبو
> 
> وتنسيق رااااائع للموضوع
> 
> ...


مرسي ياكوكو لمرورك وتقييمك
نورتني ربنا يباركك

​


----------



## lovely dove (22 مايو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا على المعلومات الحلوة دي*
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك*​




مرسي ياجرجس لمرورك الجميل 
نورتني ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (22 مايو 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا يا بيبو

ومعلومات مهمة

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (22 مايو 2009)




----------



## المجدلية (23 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااااا كتير +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## lovely dove (23 مايو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا يا بيبو
> 
> ومعلومات مهمة
> 
> ...






مرسي ياكليمو لمرورك الجميل 
نورتني ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (23 مايو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>





مرسي ياهابي لمرورك الجميل 
نورتيني ربنا يباركك


----------



## lovely dove (23 مايو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> شكراااااااااااا كتير +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك





مرسي مجدلية لمرورك الجميل 
نورتيني ربنا يباركك


----------



## كوك (23 مايو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_

_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## ponponayah (23 مايو 2009)




----------



## lovely dove (26 مايو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
> 
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​



مرسي ياكوك لمرورك الجميل 
نورتني ربنا يباركك​


----------



## lovely dove (26 مايو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


>




مرسي يابنبونايتي الجميلة لمرورك 
 نورتيني ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (28 مايو 2009)

شكرا بيبو
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## lovely dove (28 مايو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بيبو
> على المعلومات الرائعة
> ودمتى بود​



مرسي ياوليم لمرورك الجميل 
 نورتني ربنا يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 مايو 2009)

*معلومات مفيدة جدا 
مرسي يا بيبو

احلا تقيم ليكي يا قمر​*


----------



## lovely dove (28 مايو 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *معلومات مفيدة جدا
> مرسي يا بيبو
> 
> احلا تقيم ليكي يا قمر​*



مرسي ياراجعه لمرورك الجميل وتقييمك
 نورتيني حبيبتي
يسوع يباركك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 مايو 2009)

*معلومات مهمة جداا
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*


----------



## lovely dove (29 مايو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *معلومات مهمة جداا
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك​*




مرسي ياسندريلا لمرورك 
نورتيني ياقمر 
يسوع يباركك




​


----------

